# Custom Pet Tort Painting Sign up :)



## christinaland128

I'm a Pre-K Teacher and I enjoy making art in my spare time. I hadn't used water colors before so I decided to finally use them and what better to paint than a TORTOISE?! So here I am, painting Torts for friends. I will accept donations!


----------



## christinaland128

@Cowboy_Ken thank you!


----------



## ascott

Very cool for sure...


----------



## Abdulla6169

Trying to like the post more than once


----------



## KnNTiny

These are awesome. 


KnNTiny


----------



## Team Gomberg

So if we send you a photo of our tort, you'll paint it? Possibly send it? 

Send me a pm with a quote


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow...you do a great job. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## wellington

Fantastic work. I'm excited.


----------



## christinaland128

Team Gomberg said:


> So if we send you a photo of our tort, you'll paint it? Possibly send it?
> 
> Send me a pm with a quote



Just send me a pic and I'll do it in my spare time. My email is [email protected]

I'm a beginner with watercolors so I'm just getting practice by painting Tortoises. Because I enjoy drawing and painting their adorably different personalities. I'm not doing this for money but I'll accept donations if you feel you must.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Email sent! I'm looking forward to it  You've done some great work.


----------



## naturalman91

wow you are very talented


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Oh I wish I had such talent. Curious, have you done dogs?


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Oh I wish I had such talent. Curious, have you done dogs?


Have been drawing since I can remember but I just recently started using watercolors. Haven't painted the dog yet! i'm sure I could though!


----------



## ditzyangeluk

I ask as, we sadly had to have one of our dogs put to sleep a couple of years ago and we have ONE picture of our two dogs together and, although it is a terrible picture taken on a mobile phone, wondered if you could do a pic as a momento for us? And at what cost? Many many thanx and no probs if not


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> I ask as, we sadly had to have one of our dogs put to sleep a couple of years ago and we have ONE picture of our two dogs together and, although it is a terrible picture taken on a mobile phone, wondered if you could do a pic as a momento for us? And at what cost? Many many thanx and no probs if not


Aw. No I'd love to. That's a very special way to memorialize him. Just send me the pic - [email protected] 

I'm doing this for fun in my spare time. You can donate money if you'd like. 

The size of the canvas is 17"x11". Inches.


----------



## christinaland128

In the works!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Did you finish Littlefoot yet? I am super excited to seeeeee!  LOL


----------



## christinaland128

StarSapphire22 said:


> Did you finish Littlefoot yet? I am super excited to seeeeee!  LOL


Just started painting it! Should be another day or two!


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Just started painting it! Should be another day or two!


SQUEEE!


----------



## Abdulla6169

christinaland128 said:


> In the works!
> View attachment 89219
> View attachment 89220


That looks awesome!


----------



## christinaland128

AbdullaAli said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks I've got to tweek the mouth a little bit, but I should be laying down some color in the next few days.


----------



## Abdulla6169

christinaland128 said:


> Thanks I've got to tweek the mouth a little bit, but I should be laying down some color in the next few days.


It'll be beautiful.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Wow! It's already amazing! You totally captured Levi's look! I'm exited. I told my husband we are framing it and hanging it! Haha


----------



## ditzyangeluk

christinaland128 said:


> Aw. No I'd love to. That's a very special way to memorialize him. Just send me the pic - [email protected]
> 
> I'm doing this for fun in my spare time. You can donate money if you'd like.
> 
> The size of the canvas is 17"x11". Inches.




May I ask if you got my pic ok - it is NOT a great photo, sorry

Regarding your other artwork here, you really ARE very talented. Anyone that does get a pic done, please post here and show us


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> May I ask if you got my pic ok - it is NOT a great photo, sorry
> 
> Regarding your other artwork here, you really ARE very talented. Anyone that does get a pic done, please post here and show us


I didn't get it. :/

Checked my junk mail. Maybe try facebook messaging: www.facebook.com/christina.landry.18 or try sending it here.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Oh, ok ... here is pic .. No worries if you can't do it from the terrible photo


----------



## christinaland128

Nope no problem, I can improvise.  very sweet pic.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Thank you. It will be much appreciated


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Thank you. It will be much appreciated


They're so sweet! When I was sketching them out I felt the need to know their names. ?


----------



## christinaland128

StarSapphire22 said:


> Did you finish Littlefoot yet? I am super excited to seeeeee!  LOL


Couple more days! He's so cute! Gotta tweek his head

(too small) and finish painting.


----------



## Flipper

Excellent job! (Clapping!)


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Couple more days! He's so cute! Gotta tweek his head
> View attachment 89580
> (too small) and finish painting.


 

OMG I LOVE IT!

You're definitely improving too!


----------



## ditzyangeluk

christinaland128 said:


> They're so sweet! When I was sketching them out I felt the need to know their names. ?
> View attachment 89579



Beautiful picture. 

Indeed, sweet, but they never interacted and, in 9 years, this is the only time they were together! 
Tilly is the white one (Jack Russell - she is 12 but thinks she is still a puppy and we think immortal - she'll outlive us all!) And Taz, my baby, is the black & tan (Yorkie x Chihuahua) I miss her terribly.


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Beautiful picture.
> 
> Indeed, sweet, but they never interacted and, in 9 years, this is the only time they were together!
> Tilly is the white one (Jack Russell - she is 12 but thinks she is still a puppy and we think immortal - she'll outlive us all!) And Taz, my baby, is the black & tan (Yorkie x Chihuahua) I miss her terribly.


Thank you.  they're both sweet.


----------



## Abdulla6169

I can't say your improving if all your paintings are perfect! You are a very talented person & I hope you can enjoy this hobby as much as we enjoy you on the forum


----------



## Maro2Bear

christinaland128 said:


> Couple more days! He's so cute! Gotta tweek his head
> View attachment 89580
> (too small) and finish painting.



Wow, gorgeous! Keep on sharing with us.


----------



## goReptiles

I think you should carve out time in your schedule to paint regularly. You are great. If you could set time, I would definitely suggest an etsy store.


----------



## christinaland128

goReptiles said:


> I think you should carve out time in your schedule to paint regularly. You are great. If you could set time, I would definitely suggest an etsy store.


Thank you for the compliment.  I really wish I had more time! Right now I work on these at Preschool while my little students are napping! 

I actually have an etsy shop already where I sell girls hair clips! But I'm in vacation mode due to abundance in orders. CuTey CLipS is my shop name, and I'm on facebook of course. 

But for now I'm happy to paint for friends. Maybe a shop in the future.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

christinaland128 said:


> Thank you.  they're both sweet. View attachment 89579



Can I ask if there can be a bit of colour to this if possible? And how do I buy from you please?


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Can I ask if there can be a bit of colour to this if possible? And how do I buy from you please?


Yes of course! I was just showing you I sketched it out, it will be painted eventually! 

When it's complete I'll let you know and we'll go from there.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

christinaland128 said:


> Yes of course! I was just showing you I sketched it out, it will be painted eventually!
> 
> When it's complete I'll let you know and we'll go from there.




Apologies! I lost this thread and just found it again so thought I would message and ask. No worries. Can I ask how much please?


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Apologies! I lost this thread and just found it again so thought I would message and ask. No worries. Can I ask how much please?


I'm really just painting because I enjoy it. I'll accept donations, whatever you can give is perfectly fine. No worries. I just need some time to complete it.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

Just had a thought - I am in UK and it may be costly to post from you to me


----------



## christinaland128

ditzyangeluk said:


> Just had a thought - I am in UK and it may be costly to post from you to me


No not really, I've shipped to UK before. Between $7-12. Not too bad.


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Couple more days! He's so cute! Gotta tweek his head
> View attachment 89580
> (too small) and finish painting.



Any more updates? I'm so excited haha.


----------



## christinaland128

StarSapphire22 said:


> Any more updates? I'm so excited haha.


Sorry I'm a slow poke!


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Sorry I'm a slow poke!



Ha! No worries!


----------



## Jabuticaba

Beginner?! Wow! Keep up the great job! 


May, Aussies, & THBs
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## christinaland128

Jabuticaba said:


> Beginner?! Wow! Keep up the great job!
> 
> 
> May, Aussies, & THBs
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


Thank you!


----------



## stojanovski92113

I love to draw too...but as I've gotten older, I lost my skill fore sure! You draw amazing!!


----------



## christinaland128

stojanovski92113 said:


> I love to draw too...but as I've gotten older, I lost my skill fore sure! You draw amazing!!


I bet you'd gain your skill back if you tried! Thank you for the compliment! Yeah, my dad has done glass etching for 30 yrs and I used to watch him draw all the time. And even though I could use his projector to trace things out, I prefer the challenge of sketching it out by hand. I have lots of drawings on my fb page too. www.facebook.com/christina.landry.18


----------



## stojanovski92113

christinaland128 said:


> I bet you'd gain your skill back if you tried! Thank you for the compliment! Yeah, my dad has done glass etching for 30 yrs and I used to watch him draw all the time. And even though I could use his projector to trace things out, I prefer the challenge of sketching it out by hand. I have lots of drawings on my fb page too. www.facebook.com/christina.landry.18


Ya that's talent you have for sure!! Thanks for sharing! I tried drawing a turtle zentangle art picture (not sure if your familiar with zentangle) but yeah I could barely do that. It's just lines and patterns. But drawing is therapeutic.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Any updates, Christina?


----------



## annastortoise

Omg! Keep checking this thread for a while, I want my tort painted when I get him/her!!  you are so gifted...


 I <3 Russians


----------



## christinaland128

Hey guys sorry I've been chilling on VaCatioN!!  But I go back to work tomorrow and I'll resume painting! Haha! Sorry to keep you waiting!


----------



## christinaland128

annastortoise said:


> Omg! Keep checking this thread for a while, I want my tort painted when I get him/her!!  you are so gifted...
> 
> 
> I <3 Russians


Thank you! I sure will!


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Hey guys sorry I've been chilling on VaCatioN!!  But I go back to work tomorrow and I'll resume painting! Haha! Sorry to keep you waiting!



Woooo vacation! Hope you had fun!


----------



## christinaland128

StarSapphire22 said:


> Woooo vacation! Hope you had fun!


I DID thank you! I lazed about, I took the kiddies to Michigan Adventure which is like a smaller Cedar Point. Babbled at my Redfoots 20 times a day, went to the Detroit Institute of Arts. AND remodeled my kitchen, AND registered for school! I think I was pretty darn productive!


----------



## wellington

Hey, where are you located? I know Michigan Adventure. I remember when it used to be called Deer Park. I grew up in Muskegon. Lived there until around 30 then moved to Chicago.


----------



## wellington

Oops, just seen your avatar says Metro Detroit. Hope you enjoyed the other side of the state.


----------



## christinaland128

I absolutely LOVE Chicago! My hubs and I like to eat at Havana. Fried plantain and portabella mushroom enchiladas omg.


----------



## wellington

Me too  Chicago 
Haven't eaten there, but now I will have to check it out. Near there is Fontera Grill local Chef Rick Bayless, great food too.
You'll have to drop me a pm next time you come to Chicago so we can meet up. Love meeting forum members.


----------



## christinaland128

wellington said:


> Me too  Chicago
> Haven't eaten there, but now I will have to check it out. Near there is Fontera Grill local Chef Rick Bayless, great food too.
> You'll have to drop me a pm next time you come to Chicago so we can meet up. Love meeting forum members.


Definitely!


----------



## christinaland128

Back from vacay, back to painting! Thanks for your patience friends!


----------



## Team Gomberg

It's been hard to contain my excitement and wait patiently  
I found a store where I will go to frame my piece. My husband already knows that Levi's portrait will be framed and proudly displayed


----------



## wellington

Team Gomberg said:


> It's been hard to contain my excitement and wait patiently
> I found a store where I will go to frame my piece. My husband already knows that Levi's portrait will be framed and proudly displayed




Don't forget you have to share. Framed and all too


----------



## Team Gomberg

Absolutely


----------



## Elohi

I keep meaning to send you a picture to add to your queue! DOH!


----------



## bouaboua

WOW! ! ! !

That is some telnet alright. Very nicely done.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Any updates?


----------



## christinaland128

It was almost finished today and then my paint tipped over and splattered on the painting.  I'm super bummed.

see, on the left. I'll see if I can fix it. And overall just eh about the painting in general.


----------



## christinaland128

Yeah his head is too small. I'm going to redo it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

Oh no! That's such a bummer. It looked great though! The details on his shell and body look awesome!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Wow. I really enjoy your work/passion. Thanks so much for sharing your talents and the progresive images. If you have an etsy accpount or someplace that can recieve 'likes' and 'thumbs up', maybe you have a facebook page? There is a FB page for reptile artists, your work surpasses much of what I see there, IMO. WOW.


----------



## christinaland128

StarSapphire22 said:


> Oh no! That's such a bummer. It looked great though! The details on his shell and body look awesome!


Yeah no biggie! I'll redo it, I'm super critical so I wouldn't have given it to you unless I was 100% happy! Lol


----------



## christinaland128

Will said:


> Wow. I really enjoy your work/passion. Thanks so much for sharing your talents and the progresive images. If you have an etsy accpount or someplace that can recieve 'likes' and 'thumbs up', maybe you have a facebook page? There is a FB page for reptile artists, your work surpasses much of what I see there, IMO. WOW.


Thanks Will! No I don't have an etsy for painting. I actually DO have an etsy shop for my hair clips! (Www.facebook.com/cuteyclips) But I had to go in vacay mode because of the abundance in orders. I enjoy painting but I can't commit to deadlines because of my Pre-K job, hair clip shop, and now school! I like drawing though! I'm also working on my sons bday decorations. He wants to have a Guardians of the Galaxy bday....


----------



## stojanovski92113

christinaland128 said:


> Yeah his head is too small. I'm going to redo it.
> View attachment 93487


I'm sorry...but it looked great in my opinion!!


----------



## christinaland128

Re-drew it today StarSaphire.


----------



## StarSapphire22

christinaland128 said:


> Re-drew it today StarSaphire.
> View attachment 93736


 
Looks awesome!


----------



## StarSapphire22

Any updates?


----------



## christinaland128

Sorry been so busy! Started painting it, halfway done. If I had a solid hour to sit down and do it it's be done in a heartbeat! It's finding spare time! 

No worries! I'll get to it! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Jabuticaba

christinaland128 said:


> Sorry been so busy! Started painting it, halfway done. If I had a solid hour to sit down and do it it's be done in a heartbeat! It's finding spare time!
> 
> No worries! I'll get to it! Sorry for the wait!


Homework comes first!  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## christinaland128

Jabuticaba said:


> Homework comes first!
> 
> 
> May
> THBs: Darwin & Merlin
> Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
> IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


Yep it sure does! I'm a 3.7 GPA student so I'm a little crAZy when it comes to school! And tortoises!


----------



## StarSapphire22

No worries! I know the feeling!


----------



## Abdulla6169

Don't worry, Im going through the same types of crazies too


----------



## stojanovski92113

How's your schooling, tortoises, & drawings 

I just did one of those painting classes & I was soooo excited because I haven't done anything artistic in forever! It was the painting sensations class!! I really want to get back into it!! I need to start dedicating some time every week! I was excited that my pic turned out ok  But I'd hope so since there was an instructer there going step by step LOL


----------



## christinaland128

I'm doing well thanks! I have some holiday time coming up which will give a break from school! I hope to finish up these paintings! 

Getting all A's!! Woohoo!


----------



## Amron

christinaland128 said:


> I'm doing well thanks! I have some holiday time coming up which will give a break from school! I hope to finish up these paintings!
> 
> Getting all A's!! Woohoo!


Your drawings and paintings are fantastic, you are so talented. Have you posted the finished articles anywhere?


----------



## christinaland128

Amron said:


> Your drawings and paintings are fantastic, you are so talented. Have you posted the finished articles anywhere?


I got caught up in school so I never finished them sadly. 

I'm done with school now so perhaps I'll start painting again! Thank you for the compliments!


----------

